# plow hook up on 94 yj



## rustypaul7 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking for some advice.Been using a 84 bronco to push around some good old Canadian powder.She finally gave out so I'd like to put my plow,with a few mods of course,on a 94 yj.It's a 4cyl,5 speed with 33'' tires and a 3" body and shackle lift.What would be the right way to attach to get a good angle.Also I want to be able ,if I can,to release everything so I don't lose any clearance when I take it off.Is there a quick and easy way this could be done??Any suggestions would be appreciated.And do you think this yj is up to the task?Could being a standard cause me any problems?Should I use 4LO or 4HI?Thanks for your time!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

4cyl with 33" tires you will have to use Lo range. Ahh what kind of plow? I used fisher and removed the plow frame each spring.


----------



## rustypaul7 (Jan 26, 2008)

theplowmeister;499220 said:


> 4cyl with 33" tires you will have to use Lo range. Ahh what kind of plow? I used fisher and removed the plow frame each spring.


It's an old western.But I only have the plow.All the attachments are homemade to fit my Bronco II.She finally gave out so now I want to put the plow on my YJ.I need it to be strong because the snow here in eastern Canada is heavy and lots of it.So far we had four or five storms with 2-3feet with each one and high winds(lots of BIG drifts).So I was wondering where is the best place to attach to my Jeep.And could it be an easy put on/ take off so I don't lose to much clearance.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd buy a mount and make it stronger IE if it bolts to one side of the frame (YJ is a box frame) Id drill through and weld in a tube to through bolt it. If your going to make your own mount then .... Good Luck!


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

when i made mine for my yj, its probly the same plow (western ultra mount) it came from a cj, so i had to make my own. i removed the bumper, put a 3 ft long peice of angle infront of the frame, welded some metal tabs to connect the a-frame connected to 2-1/2 ft angle, then bolted to the angle (new bumper), then after take a sluge hammer to the sterring pump, just kidding its in the way for every possible way you can think of for making push tubes to reinforce the angle where the tabs are (you'll see, trust me) i had to go to a metal shop and have them make me some bracketts that bolt into to outside frame rail, then weave threw the leaf springs without interfering with them, then bolt push tubes off them to the tabs that the a-frame goes to, also use grade 8 nuts and bolts, i live in the tughill region in ny where we get pounded with heavy lake effect, and all my stuff is at least 1/2" and it works great intill we get 3 ft of snow over night and the jeep isnt heavy enough to push it so taking snow banks at 30-40mph seems to keep bending my bracketts?? also i have a 6cyl with 4" lift and 33s, trust me take at least the tires off for some good snow tires, 

good luck!!


----------

